# Cleaning/Disinfecting new Moss



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I want to disenfect/clean moss (Java / Christmas / and specially Taiwan), before inserting them in a fish tank. I want to be sure there is no parasites from the plants that infect existing fish. What methods would you recommend? I have Potassium Permanganate, as well as Formaldehyde at home, however i dont know what amounts to use on these specific plants. I will dip them for many hours in a 5 gallon container. Pls let me know what disenfectant to use to remove any possible parasite and make the mosses safe for "fragile" fish tank (fancy goldfish are not too resistant lets just say).

Thanks in advance


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry I don't have an answer! I am interested to know where can I get Potassium Permanganate and Formaldehyde in Toronto? Are they available at Hydroponic stores?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i got them both from Shoppers Drug Marts, they were both special orders.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

zfarsh said:


> i got them both from Shoppers Drug Marts, they were both special orders.


Thank you very much! I don't have time to read carefully but would any of the links below help answer your question??

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fa027
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/136761-potassium-permanganate-dip-moss.html


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

thanks, but it doesnt really say anything about killing parasites on the moss, yet keeping the moss alive. I dont know if bleach at 1/19 water will kill parasites, they are talking of removing algae.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Right, I know what you mean. But let's assume the dosage from link #1 (U of Florida) is effective in controlling many bacterial, parasitic and fungal agents etc. Why not do an experiment? Just use that dosage on a small sample of moss and see how the moss react to it. Just a thought...it would be better if someone already know the answer.


----------

